# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  spuchnięta stopa od kilku lat

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Mam 18lat i mam obrzęk na lewej stopie.... Od kilku lat.... Nie boli mnie ta noga. Byłam u lekarza jakieś 2 lata temu. Skierował mnie do chirurga a chirurg na rentgen z opisem. Wszystko ok. Przepisał Altacet. Opuchlizna nie zeszła. jakiś czas temu postanowiłam znowu zadziałać bo to jest nie do zniesienia. Lekarz  przepisał mi Cyclo3Forte ale nie pomogło. Robiłam badania moczu i krwi- te badania również nie wykazały nic.... Skierowano mnie do chirurga naczyniowego a on wypisał mi skierowanie na badanie USG metodą doplera. Z żyłami jest ok ale na końcu tego badania pisze, że powiększone (szerokość do 20mm) zmienione odczynowo, hyperechogenne węzły chłonne w 1/3 uda proksymalnej. Co to oznacza??? Badanie miałam wykonane podczas przeziębienia. Czy możliwe jest żeby to było przyczyną aż tak powiększonych węzłów? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.Termin kolejnej wizyty u chirurga mam wyznaczony dopiero na 5 października.

----------


## Krzysztof

Przyczyną obrzęku stopy może być utrudnienie odpływu chłonki i mieć związek z powiększonymi węzłami chłonnymi, które wykazało USG.  Mało prawdopodobne, by przeziębienie spowodowało tak znaczne powiększenie węzłów chłonnych w tej lokalizacji. Konieczne jest badanie węzłów chłonnych całego ciała, dobrze byłoby również zrobić morfologię krwi - przyczyn powiększenia węzłów chłonnych może być wiele i lepiej tego nie zaniedbać. W takiej sytuacji proponuję wybrać się do lekarza rodzinnego w najbliższym czasie, ewentualnie poczekać na wizytę u chirurga. Pozdrawiam

----------

